# How to uninstall QuickTime player



## Arianya (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm new here! Yesterday my sister was on my comp. and I think she downloaded the QuickTime player onto my comp., cuz that was when I started seeing it in my start up icons and I was wondering how I can get rid of it? It's not under the install/uninstall programs list and I can't find it under files and folders or anywhere else  

Thanks!

A~


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

In the Start Menu, in Programs, there should be an entry for QuickTime and with it, an Uninstall option. Just click on that.

It's been a long time since I've had QuickTime installed but it may be listed as "Apple QuickTime."


----------



## Arianya (Apr 13, 2004)

Nope, there's nothing there at all. I checked that awhile ago. I even did a files and folders search for it and clicked run and tried a search, can't find it anywhere. Really annoying!

Thanks though!

A~


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hope this helps :

http://support.academic.com/academicknowbase/root/public/acdm5151.htm

Wizzkid


----------

